
How to Leave GoDaddy.com in 10 easy steps - pitdesi
http://www.good.is/post/how-to-leave-godaddy-com/
======
forwardslash
It leaves out that you have to unsubscribe of any additional services such as
domainsbyproxy in order to transfer.

